# A MAZE N Question



## kjw08 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello all! 

I have, probably a stupid question, about using the A MAZE N smoke generator.  My husband and I are building a cold smoker and we are planning on using the A MAZE N pellet smoker to generate smoke.  Is this all we need to use for cold smoking?  Is any other source of heat necessary?  I understand it is cold smoking but we live in the northeast and the temps can drop pretty low in the winter, will we have any problem keeping the inside warm enough?

Thank you!!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 14, 2013)

It depends on the type of smoker/cooker you will be using.

Noticed that this is your very first post on SMF. Would you mind popping over to Roll Call and introduce yourself?

Kat


----------



## kjw08 (Aug 14, 2013)

I will be using a 2'x2'x6' wood smoke house.

P.S.  I visited roll call


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks!!!

Todd Johnson owes the company that makes those.  He is a sponsor and member here.  I would send him a PM thru here...or give him a call.  He can tell you exactly the perfect one for your smoker.  http://www.amazenproducts.com/

I cant wait to see pictures of your smokehouse and what you are going to be doing!

Kat


----------

